# Pc2 4200u 444 11 A1



## Rusman (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a couple of extra sticks of 512mb PC2 4200U 444 11 A1. I would like to know if I can give them to a friend that has an emachine w2646. she currently has ddr 2700 ram. Thank you for the help.


----------

